# Big Whinge!



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I am having some bad times in the mousery at the moment its really getting me frustrated. This was meant to be the time where I was getting myself together, I had 14 pregnant does and was beginning to be stricter with selecting quality of markings. Anyway after managing to produce some really nice marked rumpwhites (mostly does but still struggling with bucks a bit) my respiritory problems have resurfaced. I had some issues with resp problems in November and had to have a massive cull which removed the problem completely so I was happy. And now this week I have an adult buck, a few older does and three of my lovely young rumpwhite does all sneezing and wheezing and most of them are suddenly really bad. Luckily it is confined to three tanks which have all had contact in the last few weeks and is not affecting my blues at all which is a relief.

The other thing is my pregnant does are starting to give birth, one of them gradually reduced her litter down to none over a couple of days, another has reduced down to 2 at birth and seems not to be feeding them at all, one of my brand new black selfs has started barbering, and two rumpwhite does (crossed with a rumpwhite buck) seem to have given birth to huge litters of unmarked babies. Ive got my fingers crossed for the rest as i really need to produce a decent rumpwhite just to make it worthwhile.

Oh I feel much better now just needed to have a whinge.
Thanks


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

*hugs for you.*

I only have eight mice in total.

One has a respiritory issue that I took to the vets, and she thinks is chronic (First mouse, thought the noises were normal -_-). Now three more are sneezing, and one is clicking too. It takes me three hours to get the Baytril down the first one.

The smallest of mine still hasn't recovered properly from the mite outbreak, and is still scratching herself bald.

And my new Buck is being bullied by his lady friends, and there is much squealing most of the night.

XD


----------



## demon_x_slash (Oct 3, 2008)

I found that mixing the Baytril with a tiny dab of something sweet and sticky, like marmalade or jam, and swiping it over their foreheads, meant that they began to obsessively clean themselves of the mixture - job done. Good luck!


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

i had to start dabbing the antibiotic just above the nose for Mo to take it in, or to put it on a chocolate drip or millet, much fun and games. Good luck!


----------

